# Food for (kinders) both dairy and meat goats



## kinder (Nov 15, 2013)

I live in an area where goats are classified dairy or meat and can't seem to find a brand name or supplier for both needs. Is there any, or do I mix & match?? Also will my boys eat different stuff ?? Even though spring is still a ways, away I want to have everything all set for them and myself.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 15, 2013)

We have dairy (Nigerian Dwarfs and Lamancha)and meat goats (Kikos and NewZealand) we have a mill locally that sells through our Southern States.. the feed is Bartlett, it is a high quality feed- no junk food. Our goats get very little, about </= 1cup for the dairy goats and depending on time of year the meat goats get 2-3 cups. They all have trees, grass, weeds, little pasture and are given hay... the meat goats are moved over alot of land and only need hay in the winter the dairy girls have access to hay 24/7. Barlett is only down here in the Southern States. You can look at the mills in your area and see what is being produced. I would also ask your breeder what they are using. 
The most important thing is to make sure the Ca/Phos Ratio is 2:1.
I am not familiar with Kinder goats but we have a member on here that has kinders... I believe it is _*.KinderKorner  *_
She may be a good one to ask*.
There are many feeds and just as many ways to feed, IMO there isn't "ONE" right way. Each farm is unique and sometimes it may take awhile but you will find a management system that is perfect for you! 
*
Funny, this feels like a kidding thread... so excited to see your goats in the spring!


----------



## elevan (Nov 16, 2013)

@KinderKorner would definitely be the one to answer specific questions regarding kinders.

Southern is right on in saying that there isn't one right way to feed, each farm being unique, each situation being unique.


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for pointing her towards me guys. She has sent me a PM and I will help her how I can,


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 19, 2013)

that is great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinder (Nov 19, 2013)

YA !  Thanks !I  Just had a reply from her and it seems that my supplier(who already is holding a 2013 buckling for me "JED" )got her babies from Kinder Korner. And even better Jed is an offspring of one of her originals.That blood line will go far.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh I can't wait for pictures! Gonna sneak over and look at KinderKorners website! 

What a small world!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 19, 2013)

Kinder Korner where is your website???


----------



## kinder (Nov 19, 2013)

SBC did you find Kinder Korner?? I was told to do a private thread through my in box if I wanted to get in touch directly.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like the above post says she received your pm. 
I thought Kinder Korner had a website... maybe not.


----------



## elevan (Nov 19, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> Looks like the above post says she received your pm.
> I thought Kinder Korner had a website... maybe not.


www.kinderkornergoats.com

It's on her profile page


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 19, 2013)

forgot to look there... 

Thank You Elevan


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 19, 2013)

My website is www.kinderkornergoats.com


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 19, 2013)

My website is missing at least 10 of my goats though. My camera broke. :/ I'm asking for one for Christmas. So hopefully I'll be able to update it soon, and get lots of pictures of my upcoming babies.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 19, 2013)

Where did the name "kinders" come from?
I have my first mini mancha this year and am looking for a mini mancha buckling for the future. VERY hard to find.


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 19, 2013)

The original breeder picked that name.

Kinder literately means having a gentle nature. 

I supposed she named them that because they have outstanding personalities. 

I always wanted to breed Mini Manchas! They were my second choice, and I'd still love to get one some day.


----------



## kinder (Nov 19, 2013)

The person I'm getting my kinders from said that they stay in touch via; face book.I just learned how to do this, not into face book yet.


----------



## kinder (Nov 19, 2013)

Kinder is germen for kids or children , I think !?? It seems my seller told me something of the sort.


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 20, 2013)

Kinder means gentle nature in English.

Your right, in German it means children.

So who knows which one she named it after... Maybe both? I know I've read about it before, but my memory escapes me.


----------

